# Hosting Cataloguing Party!



## danib (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all! 
I'm going to be hosting a cataloguing party so we can fill up our catalogue with cool things we may have not come across yet on our own!
I have some rules:
-No stealing! Please return all items to their rightful spot. This way, I can continue hosting and everyone returns home safe with their original items and some new cool items in our catalogue 
-My island is fenced so you'll follow the path to the swapping section and after we are all done please leave by the airport  
-Tips are not necessary but certainly appreciated 
-Please only bring non-DIY, non event recipe items, clothing, floors and walls!! This is because these items can be catalogued, but can't be purchased from the nook mile shopping service afterwards. It would be really nice if you can bring uncommon items, or furniture series like cute and such because those are very sought after!  Bring as many things as you can and mostly empty inventories!!

If anyone is interested please PM me and I'll arrange groups of 4 (3 people plus myself) 

(I think you all must know what I mean by this, but for those who don't know what cataloguing means you pick up all the items in a square and then immediately drop them back where they were. Doing this, that item is registered in your catalogue and later on, you can purchase them and you don't lose your belongings!)


----------



## angelick (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d love to join you! ^v^ <3


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 11, 2020)

Woo! I'd love to come!


----------



## Square Min (Apr 11, 2020)

Done pm


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 11, 2020)

May I join?


----------



## Liyona (Apr 11, 2020)

I want to go too!! Sounds cool!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to join in 20 minutes or so...gonna bring some Japanese-style stuff to share


----------



## danib (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll be letting anyone join! Just please wait up for your turn I'm already arranging groups


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to join! I’m bringing all my plant furnitures!

edit: Pm'ed ya!


----------



## Saga (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to come, please. I can bring a variety of kitchen items.

Whoops, I'll PM you instead.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 11, 2020)

Oops, just reread your post and pm’d you. Not trying to harass, sorry!


----------



## danib (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi! I'm glad to announce every group I have hosted was successful! 
I'm taking a break because I am feeling a bad backache but those of you who haven't had the chance will get it! 
(@Liyona, @Legoshii I've tried PM you! Also, @angelick and @mondaayss I know you couldn't make it but I will be willing to group you guys later or tomorrow if you'd like


----------



## icyii (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to join if you open up again <3


----------



## courtky (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to do this if you ever do it again. I'd just need a few hours notice


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm frustrated as when the fishing tourney was on, I fell asleep ALL DAY and didn't wake up until 11PM, therefore I have to wait until the next tourney to catalogue fishing tourney items for my brother and I. My brother couldn't help me out because he was busy at school (via Skype).

Can I please catalogue any items? (As my brother forgot to get a paid membership, he cannot catalogue or go to anyone's island until my membership runs out in September, where we can have the family membership and he doesn't mind waiting until next tourney).

If anyone is wondering why I slept all day was because I have chronic fatigue syndrome, where you can fall asleep at any time of the day, regardless of how much sleep you get. I also have chronic pain in my stomach at the moment, and sleeping it off helps, and pain killers get me so drowsy.


----------



## allainah (Apr 11, 2020)

hey i would love to catalog some items later or tomorrow if ur still doing it? thanks ^~^


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2020)

@jakeulous and I would like to join as well


----------

